# Wiring a Alpine MRV-1505 to a 15" Type R Alpine Subwoofer 4 ohm DVC



## Draven2772 (Sep 18, 2008)

Anyone who can help me with this would be more then amazing as I am having some difficulties. I have a Alpine 2 channel MRV-1505 Amplifier which I want to connect it to my 15" Alpine Type R 4 Ohm DVC. The specifications for the amplifier are:
RMS Continuous Power (at 14.4V 20-20kHz):
2 x 225W @ 4 Ohms (0.08% THD)
2 x 450W @ 2 Ohms (0.3% THD)
1 x 900W @ 4 Ohm Bridged (0.3% THD)

what is my best bet at a wiring configuration for maximum power, I accidently ordered a 4ohm model of the alpine instead of the 2 ohm and I cannot return it lol so this is what I am stuck with


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

So if the woofer is dual coil as most new ones are then just hook it up like the 2X 450 watss @2 Ohms see if that works for you then?
Do you want to sell this one to get the original you have? Let me know.........


----------



## Draven2772 (Sep 18, 2008)

I actually ended up getting an alpine mono block MRD-M605 running at 2 ohm stable. A good friend took the other one off my hands. I really apprciate you help tho:wave:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Well, 
Glade you got what you wanted here, if you would be so kind as to post up your set up so others may see it? 
Is it dual coil?.......... 
Cheers!


----------

